# Tunisian passport want to merry my Bosnian fiance



## chamsbiz (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello everyone , 

I am a Tunisian passport holder living in Qatar , me and my Bosnian fiance wanted to marry , but actually we facing some major issues which I am seeking help from any previous experience of you.

Tunisia does not have Bosnian embassy and Bosnia does not have Tunisian embassy, i have been asked to stamp and approve my papers in the bosnian embassy which take care of north africa things which was located in LYBIe ( now closed because of the war there).
i am really now confused since actually, i am not finding a way for this issue,

i have been asking Bosnian embassy in Doha where i live but they informed they do not have marriage contract services. 

I am seeking your help in similar cases please .


----------

